# Has Nothing to do with EMS, but Funny None the LEss



## disassociative (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok; I was scowering the net as usual and came across this: 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=22302071

I think we could all learn a lesson from this commercial, lol.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 22, 2008)

That is funny.  Think I might keep my fry cook skills stored away somewhere.....never know.


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 22, 2008)

hahaha that's great. Warms my heart.


----------

